# Euro.



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Alright so i am wondering if there is anyway for me to load euros into something online if i live in america? Realized i had quite a bit and wanted to blow it all on something abroad and have it shipped. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Does the company not except US dollars


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Just trying to dump my euros in something rather than having the paper sit around.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a tough one :blink:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

go to the bank and ask about converting it ?


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Try PayPal. They will convert. If the vendor does not have a PayPal account it is possible to send them money in form of email, via PayPal with them converting. All that is needed to send money via PayPal is the vendor's email address. If that company does not have PayPal check with them and advise of what your intent is before sending and to let them know what the money is for.

Another way would be to have your bank send an electronic money transfer. Your bank will provide you with the needed information regarding the receiving bank that you will need to obtain from the vendor before proceeding.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

So you mean cash euro?


----------



## BillyBob (May 22, 2014)

I think u would have to take it to the bank, deposit in tour account and then pay in the normal way online.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is more info on PayPal if needed. https://www.paypal.com/cr/webapps/mpp/home . I've used it to buy products from around the world from China, Nepal, and the US. If the receiving country doesn't like my local currency PayPal will convert. It works fine. And if you are wondering, no, I am not affiliated with that company.

If the vendor has a PayPal account the transaction can be made directly. If the vendor does not then send him the money as a gift. But make sure that the vendor knows the purpose of the money all necessary information relating to the purchase beforehand.

I've use the later method when buying from a forum member. He had pouches. We communicated and agreed on a deal. I sent money to him via PayPal using his email address. No problem.

PayPal is faster than an international electronic money transfer. I see you are in the US. Your bank will not communicate directly with the vendor's. Your transfer will go to a clearing bank, probably in NY, before being forwarded. The whole process can take 2-4 working days.

Good luck.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks a ton Pgandy! Apperciate everyones suggestions.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, PayPal will convert at the daily exchange rate automatically, but I don't know if I fully understand what you're asking. Are you saying you need euros for an overseas purchase, or you HAVE euros you'd like to make an overseas purchase with? PayPal for the former, several options for the latter...what's your issue?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

I have euros!


----------

